# Second hand Reverse smoker like a BMS-5 from BBQ mates wanted



## Smokey0902 (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi All,

We are opening a new restuarant and are looking for a large sized reverse smoker similar to a MNS-5 that BBQ mates manufactre.  Please contact me should you have one for sale or know someone.

regards,

Smokey 0902


----------

